
A curated list of awesome lists of interview questions - kevindeasis
https://github.com/MaximAbramchuck/awesome-interviews
======
victorNicollet
Leaving aside the question of whether such questions have a value for
interviews in the first place, I want to talk about how awesome they are.

I scrolled down to a language I know and picked a random link:
[http://www.careerride.com/C++-Interview-questions-
Answer.asp...](http://www.careerride.com/C++-Interview-questions-Answer.aspx)

Those are inane multiple-choice questions written in broken English, the
included answers explain neither why a choice is correct nor why the others
are incorrect. The difficulty level is very low. There are few interesting
open-ended questions, like "How should errors be handled in C++ ?" but the
suggested answers are below anything a competent interviewee would say. I can
see no reason why this specific link should be included in a "curated list of
awesome".

MaximAbramchuck slapped the "Awesome" badge on that list. He even linked to
the Awesome manifesto. Does MaximAbramchuck personally recommend the above
link as an awesome list of C++ questions? Really?

And why? The Awesome manifesto requires curators to provide an explanation, to
argue in favor of each item's inclusion. MaximAbramchuck, if you're reading
this, why do you think this link is awesome?

~~~
csixty4
Did the same with PHP:
[http://phpinterviewquestions.co.in](http://phpinterviewquestions.co.in)

Also contains incomplete & incorrect information.

------
cthulhua
Isn't this sort of list of trivia the sort of thing the "interviewing is
broken" meme refers to?

